# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Where do I get bloodwork done in Aus?

## blind249

where do you guys go to get your bloodwork done? ano how do you talk about this sorta stuff with your doctor?

----------


## Bulkn

Go to a doctor, you can either tell him the truth or make something up.
Some doctors dont like to give you many because its your own "hobby" i guess you could call it.
If your lucky you could find a doctor thats cool with it.
If you can, ask for a 2-3 slips so u dont have to keep going back each time.

----------


## SlimmerMe

oops...just saw you were in Australia...

----------


## Bulkn

oh and get the results mailed to your home.

----------


## mrzedx

any doc will let u get blood work done... no matter what the problem might be... lol if stuff comes back bad, nvm, just make something up they cant do shit

----------


## auslifta

Just go in and request one, wont even cost you anything.

----------


## moseley2004

Just go into any GP and be honest with them most of them are pretty good. I've never had any issues asking them any questions

----------

